# My New J.C. Higgins



## wrongway (Jun 19, 2012)

I responded to an ad in which a fellow said he had over 50 bikes. I think he really did. As I looked around nothing caught my eye, except for the Western Flyer like mine, but all there. It was $80-$100. I decided I did not want to spend all that much right now. He said he had another bike in the basement and I asked him to bring it out. This is what it was. It was only $50 so I thought I would give it a try. To me it looked to be all there, but tell me, what is missing or incorrect. I'm already questioning the paint job and the fact that the chrome is painted silver. It does come off, but I think the chrome was lightly scuffed before it was painted. I opened up the light and it doesn't look too bad. The connections could stand to be polished and the chrome is gone where the bulbs screw in. What size of bulbs does this use? Flashlight style? The serial # is: 502 46600 054465
  So, is this one to restore or keep it like it is and ride it? What year do you think it is? I'm thinking 60's.  Thanks,Scott


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2012)

You definitely didn't miss out at 50$. A pair of those original rocket reflectors on the rack just sold for almost that much on ebay  Other than the pedals, that looks all correct as far as I can see. Complete tank is nice to have and a nice lens. This model was early-mid 60s

I'd say use a paint stripper on the painted chrome, polish that up, put some fresh grease in the bearings while you've got it apart and ride! The chrome underneath may be surprisingly decent and chemical stripper won't hurt it. Probably leave the light bezel as those were plastic chrome and any of that underneath would strip away. I usually use duplicolor chrome paint on plastic chrome parts.. it's not great but it pops a little more than silver. Good luck!


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow you got a really great deal.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2012)

*what???  $50 bucks*

Nice deal there. These painted versions aren't as valuable as the chromed framed ones but for $50, can't beat that deal.
Even the rack and the tank lens are worth the $50.

Great find.
I'd wash her or him up and remove the painted over chrome, grease him and get the lights working (of course) and ride the tires off it.

50 bikes? any other tanklight bikes in his herd?


----------



## Carbon (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like a Flight Liner, very nice and complete as best I can tell, your pics are very small. Congrats.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I took it for a small ride tonight. It needs a tune up for sure. When I'm pushing it back into the garage the pedals will turn on their own. Painted version? Tell me more. Any guess as to the year?  The only other tank bike he had was a Western Flyer. It looked a lot like mine that I'm restoring. Pretty good shape. Asking $80-$100. I still have his number if anyone is interested.  Thanks, Scott


----------



## wrongway (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's a picture of the one I passed on. Maybe I will regret it. I would love to have just the tank for mine!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice Find.

I looked it up, and the serial number shows it as a 1962 Flightliner.  It looks completely intact, too, with the exception of the non-original pedals and missing reflector on the rear fender.

The original pedals have a large diamond shape reflector on each side like this one.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 20, 2012)

wrongway said:


> Thanks guys! I took it for a small ride tonight. It needs a tune up for sure. When I'm pushing it back into the garage the pedals will turn on their own. Painted version? Tell me more. Any guess as to the year?  The only other tank bike he had was a Western Flyer. It looked a lot like mine that I'm restoring. Pretty good shape. Asking $80-$100. I still have his number if anyone is interested.  Thanks, Scott




I'm interested in the western flyer...got pictures?....douglas.jd56@gmail.com

As for the year of the flightliner, the catalog number should determine the year.
Send brentp a message, maybe he can tell you.

I think early 60's....My early 60's murrays with bendix single speed, the crank is engaged as well...never thought to ask why. 
But, its a good question. 
Doesn't make sense to me as the chain is not moving when the bike is free rolling.

Anybody out there know this answer?


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 20, 2012)

That Western Flyer is cool but too bad I don't have the money darn it.



I see it has a CPC Cycle Products Company Bikextras speedometer, I like that companies stuff but after I believe Bell got the company the brand is now gone and they had some cool things too like turn signals along with headlights with built in horns.


I miss that company.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2012)

jd56 said:


> As for the year of the flightliner, the catalog number should determine the year.
> Send brentp a message, maybe he can tell you.




LOL... look one post above yours


----------



## jd56 (Jun 20, 2012)

wrongway said:


> Here's a picture of the one I passed on. Maybe I will regret it. I would love to have just the tank for mine! View attachment 55526




This bike didn't have a bezel like this one shown below, did it?

And I now see the post BP....sorry about that. But...I was right if anyone knew the dates on these murrays it was you.

hey when am I ever going to get a copy of the master serial number list? That way I can help releive the pressure of the looking up for those that dont have your guru knowledge.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep! That's what I saw.............


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2012)

wrongway said:


> I'm already questioning the paint job and the fact that the chrome is painted silver. It does come off, but I think the chrome was lightly scuffed before it was painted.




The colors are correct.  The chrome was probably painted over by someone with silver paint after it weathered off or was scratched.  There's only one product out there that will duplicate chrome and can be applied by the home restorer, but nobody knows about it so you see silver or chrome paint being used as a poor substitute for the original plastic chromed finish.


----------



## Kidahginn (Jun 25, 2012)

*I've always liked FlightLiners*

I would do a total redo, repaint in some custom contrasting colors, drum brake up front, LED those front lights, 3 speed rear coaster and rechrome any chrome metal or plastic pieces.
I would make that totally mine, unlike any other.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 25, 2012)

Kidahginn said:


> I would do a total redo, repaint in some custom contrasting colors, drum brake up front, LED those front lights, 3 speed rear coaster and rechrome any chrome metal or plastic pieces.
> I would make that totally mine, unlike any other.




 I like some of your ideas. The more I look at the bike I am really sure it's been repainted. I was thinking about a color I once saw on a 1957 Buick. I call it sandstone, for lack of a better title, with cream tank. Trouble is, i am new enough to this that I don't know what I'm looking for. i like the three speed coaster idea. What am I looking for? I like the LED lights, but where?   Thanks,Scott


----------



## Kidahginn (Jun 28, 2012)

Well Wrongway

Color combos are subjective, but two-tone it the same as the factory did  using a color you prefer. A Candy Tangerine replacing the red,
 with a contrasting satin silver white Pearl to replace the white would be me, but think 60's style paint - Lime Gold, Candy Grape or Rootbeer colors, contrasting with silvers, satins and creams.
50's style colors would work too but they can be trickey when combining contrasting colors.

3-speed hubs with coaster type brakes are made brand new by Sturmey Archer and others, you just got to lace them up or have your bike shop do it.

LED'S work great on our old tanklight bikes, easist way is to remove present bulbs and reflectors, go to your local store and find LED flashlights the right diameter, ( you did bring the orginal reflectors with you - right?  pull the reflectors -bulbs out of the LED flashlights affix to a plastic plate with silicone to fit in the tank behind the original lenses -( can you solder? because you'll probably have to) - use proper voltage battery tray for your new lights or use the battery holders out of the flashlights. Believe me, at nite it will light up a 30 ft path in front of you.
For rear LED, go get any flashing/steady red light at any bike accessories and fashion a rear light usiing you existing holes in the rear carrier.

I will be putting together a middleweight tanklight bike using updated accessories and multible gearing with front drum brake for easy stopping power, I will keep the color the same though because it has some cool factory applied pin striping that I wouldn't want to spoil.
I'll post pics as I go along, but it will be a while before I get to it because I am motorizing an old JC Higgins right now.


Oh, and unless you weigh 135 lbs or under, replace seat with something more suitable for your weight.


----------



## Monark52 (Jun 28, 2012)

Did anyone notice the springer front end on the one he passed on? The bike looks good to me and I think it's worth the $80 asking price. You should buy it.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2012)

The W/F Sabre Flyer is in route to join the herd. And yes the springer and fenders are what turned me on....ahhhhh....cant wait to get it and put it back on the road or boadwalk actually.
Thanks again wrongway, for the lead.
$85 was a great price!!!!

I still have the first one to finish repainting too. It is missing the fenders and springer. Hence the reason I needed this additional one.
These two have been the only ones Ive ever found.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2012)

It was all I could do to keep myself from riding it around the block! That bike is a Cadillac for sure!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wait!!!
You didn't test drive it? Are you kidding me, I would have taken an extra week before disassembly and shipping just to enjoy what, I could have had.....lol

Thanks again for your help on this one.


----------

